# hangianum



## reivilos (Mar 4, 2014)

Speedy hangianum is clearly in spike, at last. I first noticed the spike last September, then it stalled until last week.
The plant last flowered last May when I got it. Funny thing, there was a calliphora vomitoria stuck on the pollen (I spare you the picture). Exactly the kind of scent I would expect that fly to chase.


----------



## cattmad (Mar 4, 2014)

looks like a well grown plant


----------



## Justin (Mar 4, 2014)

excellent plant!


----------



## reivilos (Mar 4, 2014)

When I got it, it had around 13 mature growths plus a few starters. Last time I checked there were more than 5 new growths.
I observed the plant grows a leaf a month per growth in summer.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 4, 2014)

Nice plant and well grown. My buds are stuck in sheath for more than a year now! Good times...


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow!

Any cultivation tips?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 4, 2014)

I've never seen such a large hangianum. Nice plant.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 4, 2014)

How does one come up with a 13 growth plant Olivier?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> How does one come up with a 13 growth plant Olivier?


Very good vendor!?


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 4, 2014)

Nice big one! Jealous...


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 5, 2014)

awaiting the flower


----------



## Trithor (Mar 5, 2014)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Nice big one! Jealous...



Most of us are jealous of 'nice big ones'


----------



## Dido (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice one was it the one Elsner had fro offer
As she told me it was sold to France


----------



## Stone (Mar 7, 2014)

Superb plant. Tell us your conditions and technique....


----------



## reivilos (Apr 1, 2014)

Stone said:


> Superb plant. Tell us your conditions and technique....


I can assure you the plant is growing by itself. All other hangianum are doing nothing at the moment. There's one thing surprising though: moss is growing on the roots, but there's no substrate!



Dido said:


> As she told me it was sold to France


Indeed


----------



## Stone (Apr 1, 2014)

reivilos said:


> > I can assure you the plant is growing by itself. All other hangianum are doing nothing at the moment. There's one thing surprising though: moss is growing on the roots, but there's no substrate!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 1, 2014)

I love the bud photo, reivilos!


----------



## abax (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm anxiously awaiting the flower photo!


----------



## paworsport (Apr 2, 2014)

reivilos said:


> I can assure you the plant is growing by itself. All other hangianum are doing nothing at the moment. There's one thing surprising though: moss is growing on the roots, but there's no substrate!
> 
> 
> Indeed



I confirm hangianum are doing nothing at this time on my side. No growth activity. I think it will arrive soon due to t° rise.

Micranthum have just started to grow new leaves at home for information same for malipo and vietnamense


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 2, 2014)

waiting, more................


----------



## Bjorn (Apr 2, 2014)

reivilos said:


> There's one thing surprising though: moss is growing on the roots, but there's no substrate!



Are you saying that thesere is no substrate, only roots in that pot?
I have killed so many of its kind, pls tell me how to make them grow


----------



## reivilos (Apr 6, 2014)

Bjorn said:


> Are you saying that thesere is no substrate, only roots in that pot?
> I have killed so many of its kind, pls tell me how to make them grow



There were mostly roots in the previous pot. Last year I took the biggest pot I had and used bark as wedges. A pic is worth a thousand words:


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 6, 2014)

OMG!!! I wish mine has such roots!


----------



## Bjorn (Apr 6, 2014)

I see......... or more precisely, never seen its like:clap:


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 7, 2014)

Impressive roots! This species obviously loves having its roots exposed to air..


----------



## Bjorn (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you reivilos, a plant suited for mounting perhaps?


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 7, 2014)

what was the original media?


----------



## reivilos (Apr 7, 2014)

Bark. Anyway I was told this could be Klinge's former motherplant.
If this is true, I would expect secret recipes.


----------



## kellyincville (Apr 7, 2014)

reivilos said:


>


----------



## reivilos (Apr 24, 2014)

At last.


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 24, 2014)

Very nice. 

Full opened? Perfectly flat?

If yes, I want a division!!!  (seriously)


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 24, 2014)

awsome hang!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice. It's rare to be endowed w/ such a large one. :evil:


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 24, 2014)

Killer hangianum!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 24, 2014)

very nice.
Could you photograph it with more light, please?


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 24, 2014)

Double wow!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 25, 2014)

Bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## Dido (Apr 25, 2014)

wow


----------



## atlantis (Apr 25, 2014)

outstanding :clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 25, 2014)

Lovely. If it stayed flat like that it really is special.



NYEric said:


> Nice. It's rare to be endowed w/ such a large one. :evil:



Easy now.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Apr 26, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## Trithor (Apr 26, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Nice. It's rare to be endowed w/ such a large one. :evil:



:rollhappy: an asset to be proudly displayed?


----------



## Rick (Apr 27, 2014)

Beautiful!!!:clap:


----------

